# Here Comes Florence!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Florence is making a beeline for the Carolina coast line at the current time. Right now conditions are right for a landfall the middle of next week, somewhere between Murrell's Inlet , SC, and Wilmington, NC. Although it's still early, most models are putting a cat 4 storm on the beaches of NC or SC.
Please keep the residents of our states in your prayers, and hopefully this thing will make a hard right and go out to sea.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Here in Columbus I just heard a forecast for 3 - 5 inches of rain, locally heavier.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> Here in Columbus I just heard a forecast for 3 - 5 inches of rain, locally heavier.


Good luck... We are in the 3 inch range here. Hope they are wrong


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> Florence is making a beeline for the Carolina coast line at the current time. Right now conditions are right for a landfall the middle of next week, somewhere between Murrell's Inlet , SC, and Wilmington, NC. Although it's still early, most models are putting a cat 4 storm on the beaches of NC or SC.
> Please keep the residents of our states in your prayers, and hopefully this thing will make a hard right and go out to sea.


I see there are 3 lows backed up coming off the coast of Africa. Lets hope they stay out to sea. I have a Nephew now in Charleston going to college.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Looking more and more like NC is ground zero...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Godspeed to those in its path. It looks like it could be a big one. Atleast there's some time to prep and/or get out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will surely be keeping those in her path in prayer.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Looks like near Wilmington will be landfall, but the Carolinas and Virginia's governor have all released states of emergency. They are saying it will be at the least a Cat 3, but more than likely a 4. And they are not ruling out a 5!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am sure you have seen the string path of the storm. From what I see it could skirt the coast. Then there is another system not far behind.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The other two will most likely turn away, they said earlier. But Florence is coming in head on....


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Family and I just got back from parris island last night, my youngest graduation was Friday. We had a discussion on the way home, had it been next Friday it wouldn't have happened due to the storm, I watched the local news down there every night and as the week progressed the local news channels computer models showed the storm skirting the coast, yesterday they were almost all showing a direct hit on the coast as a cat 3 to possibly a cat 5. We got lucky!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll give a prayer for all to be well what ever happens.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> The other two will most likely turn away, they said earlier. But Florence is coming in head on....


head north!! hope ya do well keep us posted ....are you SURE you're not a buckeye???


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nope, not a Buckeye..lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

We're dealing w/the aftermath of TS Gordon. Rotten weather, but not much wind.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sustained 12 to 15 with 19 mph gust here an hour from the lake.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are saying the winds could be tropical storm force when it comes through the center of the state where we live, not good...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found this documentary on Hurricane Hazel, the worst storm ever to hit NC. Some similarities to Florence, but Hazel was moving much faster. I have heard many older people speak of Hazel, almost always in hushed tones. She was a beast, for example, Long Beach saw all but 5 of 357 buildings demolished.
https://www.wral.com/hurricane_hazel/1129199/


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope they evacuate all those barrier islands! Those islands could wash out to sea with this storm! We vacationed at Kure Beach outside of Wilmington once and it was beautiful. 

If it is a slower moving storm, you could get a lot of flooding inland. When that hurricane hit Houston and stalled, it dumped 50" of rain in some places!!! I didn't think that was possible from 1 storm until I saw it on the news!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are going to start mandatory evacs of the Banks tomorrow. These islands have been through it before many times. But the people need to leave. Here in my area, near Greensboro, they are calling for a foot or more of rain and winds to 60 mph sustained...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Found this documentary on Hurricane Hazel, the worst storm ever to hit NC. Some similarities to Florence, but Hazel was moving much faster. I have heard many older people speak of Hazel, almost always in hushed tones. She was a beast, for example, Long Beach saw all but 5 of 357 buildings demolished.
> https://www.wral.com/hurricane_hazel/1129199/


Wow! 
Six hundred people taken in the Hazel hurricane!
That's a very powerful documentary for sure.
Sure hoping everyone that should get out of the way of this storm heeds the advanced warnings and does so.
Praying....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Back in 2008 Hurricane Ike made it all the way to Ohio still packing category 1 hurricane winds. I lost 2 trees and got a free roof out of that deal. I sure needed a new roof anyways. I also shot a limit of doves that day in 66 mph winds. I imagine that most or all of the Carolinas will feel the wrath.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ike blew 70 mph wind gust here in NW Ohio. I-75 had construction and my wife was on 75 and got hit with an air born barrel. Luckily a scuff in our Lincoln was all.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Keeping the fingers crossed, as they have backed our local rain totals down to a mere 7 inches, lol. One of the girls on The Weather Channel asked the expert where one could go from here to escape the 'Cane altogether. Without hesitation he said, "Ohio"..lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

10 hrs and you'll be here!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We might get some rain out of it in Ohio.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Keeping the fingers crossed, as they have backed our local rain totals down to a mere 7 inches, lol. One of the girls on The Weather Channel asked the expert where one could go from here to escape the 'Cane altogether. Without hesitation he said, "Ohio"..lol


If you need a place to escape and stay shoot me a pm.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, but we NC people are hard headed, so we'll stay put. The last run has it moving a bit to the right, if that continues we'll be ok. But still continue the prayers, someone is gonna get pounded..


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was in Morehead City for my bachelor party for a few days. Couldn't go out the first day for Thunderstorms and rip currents. We made it out the second day and had an absolute blast! We had to wait on the weather to clear up and it was worth the wait. I managed to catch a Hammerhead and tons of other fish. Had I known better , I'd have rented an electric reel!! So prayers to all of you and by the way, North Carolina is my favorite state to visit. So prayers to all of the good folks in the path.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed yourself, Dave. Morehead City is one of our best beaches to fish. Looks like that area is gonna get hit hard though. And thanks for the prayers, we're gonna need it.
On the six o'clock news, they interviewed several what we call "Hurricane Hard Heads". You know, those that refuse to leave till the law drags them out. One man said he has lived through several hurricanes in his eighty four years, and he's not leaving his home in Wilmington now..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got off the phone with a friend of mine that lives in Winnabow,NC.
He and his wife are in the process of having a house built. They will be leaving out of there in the early A.M. going to stay with friends further inland.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

NCbassattack, My son and daughter in law live in Raleigh, will it go thru there ? He won't say much because he doesn't want us to get worried, but that's my job


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Niece evacuated from Charleston to Columbia. My brother is staying put in Newberry. Hope all are safe. A nephew is going to be a daddy in Yorktown VA tomorrow. Hopefully the baby beats the Hurricane...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lowerider
Raleigh is about an hour east of us, and they are going to be closer to the eye. But they should be ok if they stay put.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Can't believe some of our people, lol. Surprised a bunch of these dudes don't line up in the surf with their shotguns and try to kill it!! Guys surfing..lol
Sometimes I think these hard heads don't take it seriously enough..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

https://forums.dukebasketballreport.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8640&d=1536630712&thumb=1

How true..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lowerider1029 said:


> NCbassattack, My son and daughter in law live in Raleigh, will it go thru there ? He won't say much because he doesn't want us to get worried, but that's my job


I think I read that Hazel hit Raleigh pretty good.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Getting to columbia wont be enough. Dowed trees and power lines. Might take weeks to restore power. Those flat lands will shoot water where the hills are not. Prayers for all. It will be ugly!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I hope they get it pinned down soon, the forecast is all over the place..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> I hope they get it pinned down soon, the forecast is all over the place..


Isn't that the truth!
Jim Ganahl said on the late news last night that there is even a chance that she will hit land, circle back out and hit again further towards S.Car. causing a double whammy.
NC...how hard do you think Winnabow will be hit? It's in Brunswick Co. 
Friend of mine is having his house built and was supposed to have closing tomorrow. House is about 30-35miles inland. They have postponed closing until next week sometime if possible.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Morehead City, been there and got the t-shirts!

http://www.sanitaryfishmarket.com/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> Getting to columbia wont be enough. Dowed trees and power lines. Might take weeks to restore power. Those flat lands will shoot water where the hills are not. Prayers for all. It will be ugly!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


A couple years ago a hurricane caused quite a bit of flooding in the Columbia area.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I read in the local paper today that forecasters don't expect the storm to affect NE Ohio, which probably means we'll get drowned! 

Anyway, keeping all you folks in the SE in my prayers, and good luck!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The total rainfall amounts keep going up!!! Reminds me of the Houston hurricane. This one is going to sit and spin for days in NC and SC! Going to be some major inland flooding. The rivers won't be able to drain to the coast because of the storm surge and heavy coastal rain. If you're anywhere near a river, you better leave too! Might even be some dam breaches.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

*Snakecharmer*
well, if it's a girl, the name is already picked !


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sorry, but Brunswick is gonna take a lick, and a rough one at that. Hope your friend's place is secured..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Sorry, but Brunswick is gonna take a lick, and a rough one at that. Hope your friend's place is secured..


Thanks NC.
Talked to him earlier this morning and his wife was undecided as to whether to stay or not. 
About 11am he was packing to head back here to Ohio...and yes, she's coming with him. Neither of them have been through a hurricane before nor have they seen the distruction first hand Mother Nature can dish out. My gut feeling is that all that will change when they are able to return and see first hand. So glad they are getting out. 
Continued prayers...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Why anyone would stay put is beyond me. Sure, you might survive the storm but what about the days (or weeks) after? 

Screw that...get the hell out, and let State Farm take care of the rest.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope you and all of your belongings stay safe NCbassattack. My parents and aunt and uncle were supposed to leave Sunday for Myrtle beach and the hotel they are staying in informed them not to come until further notice. One of my good buddies moms lives in Charleston SC and the company she works for offered to evacuate her and her son but not the dog so she’s going to stay put. Stay safe down there man


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My Dad has a beach house in Corrolla. Looks the storm will hit a good ways south of there.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Sorry, but Brunswick is gonna take a lick, and a rough one at that. Hope your friend's place is secured..


sister and nephew in shallotte are prepared and staying.....stay safe N.C. bass


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My sister and her husband moved to Miami 2 weeks before Andrew in 1992.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BFG said:


> Why anyone would stay put is beyond me.


When I was stationed in fla in 86 or 87 I lived in base housing, 3 room units, bedroom on each side of a common room, top floor (4th). We all were given the option of staying or leaving, our entire floor got copious amounts of alcohol, had a hurricane party and rode it out.. I still remember everyone out in the storm on the balconys and the rain was going sideways. 

But I was young and dumb then, now I'd get the hell out of dodge.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Was just in NMB over the 4th of July weekend in my family's house on the beach. Lots and lots of water expected...probably higher than the stilts if the surge hits the higher end of projections. Crazy. I offered to come back down and help with clean-up. Didn't have anything else planned for those vacation days!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

We have a place on Lake Marion SC. Looks like the lake will be up for a while especially with the Santee River running through the lake about 50 yards outside of our cove. Guess that is why we have insurance


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

slipsinker said:


> sister and nephew in shallotte are prepared and staying.....stay safe N.C. bass


Shallotte is just a few miles from the ocean, near the Green Swamp nature preserve. The last hurricane that clipped that area displaced a lot of wildlife, people had cottonmouths, rattlers, alligators and even a couple of huge black bears roaming the neighborhoods for weeks..
The town of Avon on the Outer Banks already has water over highway 12..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Crews from other states are staging near Raleigh to aid in restoring power. New York, Maryland, Georgia and Ohio. Our governor and people thank you. Our governor in his presser said he won't mention to the Ohio crews that we were first in flight..lol But thanks to all for the help, we are gonna need it, and it is much appreciated.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

yes,have been there a few times to visit and fish,but i will pass that on about the wildlife.my nephew has dispatched several cottonmouths in the past where he has his other garage near a patch of wooded area.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Highway 12 is closed. The Outer Banks are isolated now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm...that was quick.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> Highway 12 is closed. The Outer Banks are isolated now.


That had to be expected. I've been there and it wouldn't take a whole lot for that to happen. I was actually amazed that people had the balls to build million dollar rental properties on that spit of sand. It's beautiful...but holy crap that's quite a risk. We have friends with a property up by Corolla...I am sure they are sweating.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For the guys with "peeps" in corolla,google duck nc webcams an the first link takes u to a live webcam in corolla . So far its up an running an the waves are just hitting the sand dunes,barely .
Not sure what it looks like bear the sound but looks like there lucking out so far there


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Florence is hitting North Myrtle now, but our beaches are still catching hell as this slow moving storm meanders southward. The storm has claimed its first victims, a mother and her infant killed when a tree fell on their house...Here in the Triad, (High Point, Greensboro, Winston Salem), we are getting some wind, not much rain as yet, we are to get rain tomorrow as Florence passes by to our west as she heads northward. Our rivers in the state are all going to have major flooding, especially down east, the Tar, Neuse, Cape Fear are all going to be disaster areas.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nephew is at UNC in Chapel Hill. As of about 10AM this morning, they had not even had any rain. Getting more windy but no rain at that time. Classes discontinued until Sun evening and the campus is presently at a stage 2 level of caution.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> When I was stationed in fla in 86 or 87 I lived in base housing, 3 room units, bedroom on each side of a common room, top floor (4th). We all were given the option of staying or leaving, our entire floor got copious amounts of alcohol, had a hurricane party and rode it out.. I still remember everyone out in the storm on the balconys and the rain was going sideways.
> 
> But I was young and dumb then, now I'd get the hell out of dodge.


Did your base have Beer vending machines? Came in handy when you couldn't run to the store for a sixppack...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Florence is hitting North Myrtle now, but our beaches are still catching hell as this slow moving storm meanders southward. The storm has claimed its first victims, a mother and her infant killed when a tree fell on their house...Here in the Triad, (High Point, Greensboro, Winston Salem), we are getting some wind, not much rain as yet, we are to get rain tomorrow as Florence passes by to our west as she heads northward. Our rivers in the state are all going to have major flooding, especially down east, the Tar, Neuse, Cape Fear are all going to be disaster areas.


hope ya do well!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Five dead now..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

If it's not bad enough improvise!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

NCBass, that is great! Like so much else these days, weather has become all about views and clicks! And drama! 

I did hear an interesting interview w/Jim Cantore of the Weather Channel on the Dan Patrick show where he remarked on the storm being "downgraded" to a Category 1. 

He said a lot of people make the mistake of thinking that the storm has become "weaker", so they might make the decision to ride it out. He said the category number is determined by wind speeds within the storm itself, as well as the speed of travel of the entire storm.

But, the storm still has all that rain in it, so a Cat 1 storm, being slower moving already, is liable to stall once it hits land and just dump a crapload of rain in a relatively small area! Big trouble! 

Hope this gets out of your hair relatively quickly, just don't send it our way! We're still soaked!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> If it's not bad enough improvise!


"They are professionals. Don't try this @ home!"


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> If it's not bad enough improvise!


FAKE NEWS.............


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did your base have Beer vending machines? Came in handy when you couldn't run to the store for a sixppack...


yep and a machine the served hot cans of chef boyardee pastas


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

This morning the forecast said Florence will "weaken to a tropical depression and move into the Ohio valley by Monday."


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


> This morning the forecast said Florence will "weaken to a tropical depression and move into the Ohio valley by Monday."


Don't worry. She'll be dry as a bone when she gets to y'all.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Our beautiful coastline is a shambles now..8 dead.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't like this.......


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

So far though, on the plus side, our area has been spared..So far. About an inch of rain, wind less than 20 mph


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great NC...glad to hear it.

Around Fayetteville, the Cape Fear river is supposed to crest at 62'.
That's incredible!
They are calling for everyone close to the river and in low lying areas to get out now. Sure hope these people listen.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Cape Fear is a huge river. 62 feet is just jaw dropping..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Today at the Sheetz store, they were staging power trucks getting ready to head in. Crews from here were the most numerous, but I saw sixteen from Ohio, and seven from NY, three from Tennessee, and several from Georgia and Alabama. Stuff like this brings out the best in us. Americans all. That's what makes us the greatest country in the history of the planet. I have a friend that arranged 200 truck loads of food / water for relief to Texas during Hurricane Harvey.
Makes you proud to be an American, don't it?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah! Think about your average 6 story building! That's just nuts!

EDIT: And yes, it does make me proud. You can see how quickly foreign countries act to help us out when we get hit!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> The Cape Fear is a huge river. 62 feet is just jaw dropping..


Yes, in Hurricane Matthew it rose to 58' and that was incredible. four more feet is just insane.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I know political posts are tricky here but heck yes I'm proud to be an American, you don't see me running off to somewhere else. We have a tradition of helping each other and this storm aftermath is another example.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I spoke ( 8:30pm ) with my daughter who lives in the southwest most section of Chapel Hill. They have had only 3" total rain and some 40mph wind gusts.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Even as I spoke about the best of humanity, here comes the dregs of society..
https://www.wral.com/weather/hurricanes/video/17846454/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The storm has been downgraded to a depression, and has increased to a forward speed of 8 mph. Maybe it will get out soon.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Even as I spoke about the best of humanity, here comes the dregs of society..
> https://www.wral.com/weather/hurricanes/video/17846454/


A sure sign that in some instances, 'caning' should be legal in this country as a form of punishment.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Local news (toledo) has clouds arriving by midnight and some rain by 8am Monday.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hopefully you guys won't have any flood issues up there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Cape river not supposed to crest until Tues.
Again, 62' at Fayetteville.
The many tornado warnings/watches have been something as well. Especially around the Brunswick area. Went to bed around 1am and they had a confirmed tornado there at the lower end of the county and another possibly towards the middle of the county. Both at the same time.
Got up this morning about 6:30 and another...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> Even as I spoke about the best of humanity, here comes the dregs of society..
> https://www.wral.com/weather/hurricanes/video/17846454/


One man & a deer rifle could fix that....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Florence is picking up speed, and the jet stream is going to pick her up as she approaches your area, so she will move out quickly.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wife and I had to adjust our vacation plan - we bailed out from Topsail Island on Tuesday and drove inland to Burlington (along with 80 gazillion other people fleeing the storm). Stayed at my cousins house for a night and then managed to get a cabin for the last two nights at Pipestem state park in West Va. I was subjected to horseback riding instead of casting into the surf.... a cowboy I'm not.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sorry Florence ruined your fishing trip, but there'll be better days.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> If it's not bad enough improvise!


They're really raking this guy over the coals on youtube. Deservedly so imo. People are dying and getting flooded out, losing property, having their lives upended, and he's going for his grammy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> They're really raking this guy over the coals on youtube. Deservedly so imo. People are dying and getting flooded out, losing property, having their lives upended, and he's going for his grammy.


The worst part is the weather channel is backing hiim up.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Seaturd said:


> Wife and I had to adjust our vacation plan - we bailed out from Topsail Island on Tuesday and drove inland to Burlington (along with 80 gazillion other people fleeing the storm). Stayed at my cousins house for a night and then managed to get a cabin for the last two nights at Pipestem state park in West Va. I was subjected to horseback riding instead of casting into the surf.... a cowboy I'm not.


Small world.My wife and girlfriends got one day at the beach and then had to evacuate,,,guess where they ended up ? Pipestem and riding horses


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Snakes invade downtown as well.http://traffic.outbrain.com/network...eS_IXW0f1_0Fodh1ZEhlpDZhbAGRFd&c=8306bb0e&v=3


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishless said:


> Small world.My wife and girlfriends got one day at the beach and then had to evacuate,,,guess where they ended up ? Pipestem and riding horses


My next door neighbor and her boyfriend arrived in Myrtle Beach just in time to be greeted w/a mandatory evac order! Don't know where they wound up, but at least they got their money back that they had pre-paid.



NCbassattack said:


> Snakes invade downtown as well.http://traffic.outbrain.com/networkDZhbAGRFd&c=8306bb0e&v=3


Reminds me of a story my buddy told about being in Texas w/the Air Force Reserve. He was there for his 2 weeks active duty, and the regular Air Force guys didn't want them touching anything! Well, there a golf course on the base, so they played every day.

The first time they noticed the pricing was a little goofy. $2 for 9 holes and $2 for 18! What they didn't know was that just about every afternoon roaring thunderstorms would move in. They got caught in one about as far from the clubhouse as you could get, and they were walking.

He said the rain came down so hard that water 2-3" deep was running all over the place. It filled up every burrow and hidey hole, so every snake and bug in the place came out to try to keep from drowning! Total freak show!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Storm is moving out of NC now. It's stopped raining in our area, but still a few bands of rain east of us. But for the most part, we're waiting for rivers to crest. We had nearly 4 inches of rain here, but nothing compared to the 30+ inches in many coastal cities. Hopefully, with the aid of God and our friends from other states, we'll get the mess cleaned up and the power back on, still over 400,000 without power.
Sad thing is, it is still raining in the coastal area, as feeder bands from the departing storm comes through. But she's almost gone now, today should see the rain end.
And, right now there are 18 confirmed dead. Pray for them and their families..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The sun came out a couple of hours ago here. A beautiful sight!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Aftermath..
37 dead now, 27 in NC. The others in SC and Virginia. Rivers are cresting, but we are days away from letting people back down there, everything is still under water.
Many homes will have to be demolished, hundreds of cars will be ruined (note: Do not buy a used car from down east! It may have been flooded.)

The economic impact will be huge. For example, NC is one of the top states in production of turkeys and chickens, over 4 million of these birds perished! Also, over 5000 hogs.
This impact will be felt at the grocery stores when you go after your lunch meat, roasters, even eggs...
But that is nothing compared to the hundreds of thousands of people driven from their homes, and still cannot go back because high water is blocking over 600 roads in NC alone, including parts of interstates 95 and 40.
Power crews from many states are poised to go in and begin the power restoration, but they must wait on this water to recede.

Last evening, crews from Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Kentucky , staging at the Wal Mart in Chapel Hill, were treated to a pig pickin', courtesy of Smoky Joe's BBQ. The guys had chopped pit cooked pork BBQ, slaw, hushpuppies and peach cobbler for dessert. Sounds yummy to me!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Don't ya'll start makin them Ohio boys fat while they're down there.
My one buddy from Winnabow that's up here now wants to go back so bad he can't stand it but knows he can't get there even if he tried. Nephew at UNC in Chapel Hill said the town was flooded.
Last I heard the Cape Fear River was up 61.5 feet and still rising.
Continued prayers...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's gonna be several more days before they can get back and scope out the real damage. God help them..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> It's gonna be several more days before they can get back and scope out the real damage. God help them..


how are you and yours??


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We are fine here in the Triad (High Point, Greensboro, Winston Salem area). We just had 2-4 inches of rain, nothing like they had down east. The state is like 2 different worlds.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> We are fine here in the Triad (High Point, Greensboro, Winston Salem area). We just had 2-4 inches of rain, nothing like they had down east. The state is like 2 different worlds.


every body should live with you.....


----------

